# HCF Mc cable connectors



## shanerIEC

Is there such a thing as a HCF MC connector?


----------



## Hairbone

I have never heard of that, but i doesn't hurt to check the tag that comes on the coil of hcf mc as it will usually has any brand specific rquirements on terminating it.


----------



## shanerIEC

Thanks i did not think so. One of my guys had brought it up and i thought he was crazy.


----------



## Bbsound

I know the arlington ast 4040 snap in connectors are approved according to the data sheet


----------



## MarkyMark

In some of the older code cycles, I believe there was a requirement for HCF cable fittings to be specifically listed for the purpose, but the wording has since been eliminated (2005 I believe.) I remember some of the more thorough inspectors would ask to see the tags from the HCF cable coil and a list of approved fittings.


----------



## Matt Hermanson

I am presuming that you are using HCF for Health Care Facility so you are looking for MC cable and connectors that can be used in a health care facility.

So what you need are listed MC connectors that are listed for grounding such as the arlington fitting products. I'm sure there are other games in town, but that's the product I use.


----------



## P-Electrician

i worked on a new construction cancer center and we used the regular two screw clamp type, that was what the spec called for. My guess would be to maintain a good bond.


----------



## Matt Hermanson

Sounds like more idiot engineers.


----------



## gnuuser

they were probably referring to these
i have used these before
http://www.afcweb.com/afc-fittings.html


----------

